# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Eda Zari

## picaso

nje eveniment qe tashme dihet.

Artistet shqipetar jane tashme jashtezakonisht te sukseshem ne
skenat internacionale.

nje prej tyre sic dhe mund ta keni degjuar tre vitet e fundit eshte EDA Zari.

ajo tashme ka nxjerr  albumin e saj te 8-te  i titulluar STATEMENT , prodhim i Deutsche Welles , Radio Frances BBC dhe German Label Records 
Intuition -ne Frankfurt.

Kenget e kesaj Cd -je jane nje mixture e polifonise Shqipetare si dhe Jazz -it modern -e  padegjuar ndonjehere .

c´ju kujtojne kenget:

Ra faja prej fiku,
O dhender ku vete keshtu,
C´u mbush mali plot me rrush ...?

imagjinoini keto kenge te kenduara nga nje ze joshes, i ngrohte dhe shume karismatik i shoqeruar nga nje grup artistesh
nga pese ko0ntinetet e botes,
Kongat perkusive nga Kuba,
Tarabukat  dhe effektet ritmike nga Casablanka e Marokos
Klarineta e mrekullueshme e nje artisti te ri Shqipetar i quajtur Vladimir Gica, 
Drumm player (bateristi ) i Grupit te  "Sting"
Pianisti star Gjerman Hans Lüdemann,  
Bassisti Cosby (USA)
si dhe grupi i Dinastise LELA nga Permeti (nder tyre Myslym Lela)

Nje mrekulli all stars in one dhe nje artiste shqipetare me potencial internacional.

nje udhetim neper bote me ritmet  shqipetare ne gji.
Cd .-ja permban 12 tituj  te perkryer te cilat jane te kompozuara 
dhe tekstuar nga vete artistja , aranxhuar nga Mark Joggerst (kompozitor musik filmash dhe producent)
Kjo Cd eshte duke u ngjitur ne chartet top 20 te WORLDMUSIC 
intrenacional ne Uk , Gjermani , France Danimark Austri.

me shume info  www.eda-zari.com
per te gjetur  Cd ( ne shqiperi nuk ka distribuim) e cila eshte tashme ne world weid on markt mund tu referoheni dhe adresave te internetit ku munta blini online direct.

-Info& Ordering direkt tek  kompanija
INTUITION / SCHOTT MUSIC & MEDIA GmbH
Postfach 36 40 · 55026 Mainz · Germany
Weihergarten 5 · 55116 Mainz · Germany
Phone: 49 (6131) 246-899 · Fax: 49 (6131) 246-216
mailto:info@intuition-music.com 

mund ta porosisni tashme nepermjet adresave te  intrenetit .
per albumet e kaluara klikoni per me shume info tek
www.eda-zari.de
tek discography dhe aty do te njiheni me informacione si mund ti blini cd- te,
 info plus:
(nje sekuenc te shkurter videoje te koncertit premier  prezentacion live te artistes mund ta ndiqni live ne intrenet ne gjithashtu tek web site i artistes tek menuja
  video -galleri  ) ju mund te porosisini edhe ne internet nepermjet adresave si me poshte vijojne:
 kliko
www.jpc.com ( ju lutemi vetem jepni emrin e artistes tek  dritarja  search)

http://www.sunny-moon.com/html/november/welt.htm

http://www.schott-online.com/Shop/ph...ow,133548.html 

or:
www.intuition-music.com
www.amazon.de (by search or by suche duke dhene emdrin e artistit dhe albumit.)
www.discover.de
http://www.musicline.de/de/artist/Zari,Eda
www.horizont.de


vleresimi nga media 10 piket e mundeshme

----------


## une jam Z...

e ka degjuar njeri albumin "Statement" te Eda Zarit?
Eshte nje nderthurrje e keges sone popullore me jazz.
ide interesante megjithese nuk kam qene ndonjhere i dhene pas jazz-it albumi i saj duket interesant.

----------


## katana

eda eshte fantastike. sa keq qe nuk dija per te kur erdhi ne ny. 
ka shume te tjere qe jane munduar te perpunojne e te nderthurin muziken popullore shqiptare pe rryma te tjera po deri tani eda e ka arritur fare mire. mua albumi EJA me pelqeu disi me shume sesa Statement.

----------


## Enkela B.

po edhe mua me duket shume interesante kjo. e kam degjar disa here :buzeqeshje: .
kam degju se discet e saja kane mberrit deri ne japoni ku jan shit me sukses.

----------


## shigjeta

Dicka nga jeta e Eda Zarit

Eda Zari 
Ambasadore e kultures se Shqiperise
(Kengetare, Producente, Kompozitore) 

Prej me teper se nje dekade te tere Eda Zari jeton ne Gjermani.
Lindur ne Tirane.
Me 4 vjec filloi te kendoj ne gjirin e familjes (nga ana e nenes) Familia Lela nga Permeti, me 6 vjec dalja per here te pare ne skene, me 16 vjec prezantohet profesionalisht, ne festivalet nacionale te RTSH, ku pasojne gjthashtu prezantimet si anancuese ne TVSH ne bashkepunim me Regjisoret: L. Gjata, O. Mula. Kryen Abituren dega Kanto ne Liceun Artistik"Jordan Misja"/Tirane.
Fillon studimet ne Konservatorin "Akademi e Arteve" Tirane.
I hiqet e drejta e studimit (qe me dramen politike qe familja pesoi ne fund te viteve 80) i vazhdon studimet ne Gjermani ne Konservatorin e Kölnit "Musikhochschule" Köln-Gjermani, me kurorezimin e marrjes se Diplomes si "State Graduated Diplome Oper Singer". 
Gjate kesaj kohe eshte soliste ne projekte te ndryshme duke perfshire:
Opera, Musical, Opereta dhe shume prezantime recitale te formes koncertante me formacione Orkestrale, WDR -Rundfunk Orchestra (West German Radio), orkestra e dhomes Dresden, WDR TV. etj. Gjate kesaj kohe Zari eshte mjaft e kerkuar per shume aktivitete e projekte internacionale. Ajo tashme ka realizuar Tete albume me diverse stilesh muzikore Klasik-Jazz, Pop -Soul, dhe World Muzik, ku ne te cilat nuk mund te lihen pa permendur Co-produksionet me nje sere bands dhe artiste te mirenjohur internacional, midis tyre Gitarristi i mirenjohur amerikan Mike Stern ( L.A), superstar-i nga NY. City James Smith, musical star nga Londra John Cashmore, perkusionisti i shquar nga Persia Ramesh Shotam dhe stari i mirenjohur i gjenerates se ( "Nje nga Tarabuka perkusionist me virtuose qe mund te ndodhet ne kete planet"shkruan Times) Ben Aámara Abdelrhani Krija nga Casablanca (Marroko), producentet Hans Lüdemann, M.Joggerst, R.Pretschner, star Jazz Pianist nga Italia Melo Mafali, dirigjenti i mirenjohur Sir Froschauer dhe keshtu lista vazhdon ....
Performanca e artistes dhe debutimet e saj kane zene vend ne festivale dhe skenat te ndryshme internacionale e prestigjoze midis tyre:
Prezantimi i saj ne Filharmonine e Kölnit tek MusikTrionale Intern. Festival (qe me rolin e saj solistik lidh dy stile muzikor me pole te kunderta ate Klasik me JAZZ -Blues), International Jazz Contest ne Spanj (Fituese e cmimit - Best femal perfoming), NRW Festival Bonn (Lauruar) pa lene pa permendur gjithashtu Eda eshte soliste ne realizimin e nje sere kollanash zanore te shume filmave serial televiziv te stacioneve me prestigjioze Gjermane (prezantuar WDR, RTL, ARTE) si dhe featuring singer e siglave publicitare te shume Firmave Imperium -Industriale (Benz Mercedes, Nivea, Seat -Mambo, Maybach, L´Orèal etj).
Nuk mund te lihet pa permendur CD "EJA" (kollona zanore qe prezantonte zyrtarisht Pavionin Shqiptar gjate pese muajve ne Panairin Boteror "EXPO 2000" Hannover / Gjermani) qe iu sponsorizua Shqiperise nga vete artistja. Ky titull u kompozua tekstua dhe u interpretua nga Eda Zari e cila kooperoi me Label Mirela Records ne Köln dhe Dinastine Lela. Zari ka perkrahur dhe ndihmuar iniciativat e shume institucioneve & organizatave Internacionale me mision humanitar, duke organizuar koncerte benifite (nder te tjerash) per femijet Jetim, per te semuret H.I.V.positiv etj. koncerte te ketij karakteri. Per te patur nje tabllo me te plote e konkrete te ketyre aktiviteteve si dhe cmimeve te fituara ne festivalet internacionale, dhe titujve te nderuar dhuruar kesaj artiteje, ju lutemi referohuni tek Referencat, Awards & more. Aktualisht artistja ndodhet ne nisje te Turneut Eda Zari 2003 "Statement" ne Evrope, dhe Afriken e Veriut.
***Marr nga faqja zyrtare e saj***

----------


## shigjeta

Edhe une kisha degjuar per suksesin e saj, por nuk kisha patur rastin ta degjoja. Kur e degjova, nuk me terhoqi menjere. Por pasi degjova disa kenge te saj fillova te kuptoja se ka vertet nje menyre origjinale te kenduari dhe nje ze mjaft te bukur.

----------


## Ryder

Shum vajze e embel dhe me ze te bukur

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Me Eda Zarin jam magjepsur në festivalin "Kënga Magjike 2002".
Nuk më ka rënë rasti as të dëgjoj madje për këtë zë, këtë këngëtare.
E mrekullueshme. Thonë se gjithnjë befason me stil sa ekstravagant aq dhe interesant.
Edhe mënyra e këndimit, zhanri, të gjitha...
I lumtë.
Me të vërtetë krenohem se jam shqiptar porsi ajo.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## liliella

Paraqitje fascinuese e Eda Zarit në Prishtinë

Koncert me atmosferë të elektrizuar 

GANI LAJQI
PRISHTINË, 28 PRILL - Gërshëtimi i instrumentaleve dhe këngëve të xhazit modern me këngët dhe meloditë e vjetra shqipe, jehuan të dielën, për disa orë me radhë, në sallën e kuqe të Pallatit të Rinisë, ku Eda Zari e shoqëruar me orkestrën e saj i mahniti të gjithë të pranishit. Ekzekutimi i pikave muzikore dhe instrumentaleve si Latino-Funk, Sailing, Amazing age, Pikaloshe, When I fall in love, Zana, qysh në fillim treguan se Eda Zari, e njohur si ambasadore e kulturës së Shqipërisë (dekoratë e dhuruar nga ish-presidenti i Shqipërisë, Mejdani më 2001), do tua skuqte duart të pranishmëve, të cilët pas çdo pike muzikore e shpërblenin me duartrokitje frenetike. Mëgjithëse sipas rendit kudo që shkojnë mbajnë qëndrim zyrtar, të dielën në mbrëmje as personalitetet më të njohura publike në Kosovë, si kryeadministratori Michael Stainer, pastaj Reno Harnish, Ramush Haradinaj, Bajram Rexhepi, Agim Çeku, Edita Tahiri, etj., nuk kursyen shuplakat e tyre për ta nderuar ekzekutimin brilant të këngëtares Zari. Edhe pse sipas programit, koncerti duhej të zgjaste vetëm një orë e gjysmë (21:00-22:30), ekzekutimi i mëtutjeshëm i Zarit dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të saj, në një skenë modeste, vetëm sa elektrizonte edhe më shumë atmosferën në sallën e kuqe të Pallatit të Rinisë. Të ftuarit specialë në këtë mbrëmje, Aleksandër Gjoka e Redon Makashi i paraprinë turnit të dytë, të Zarit, e cila ekzekutoi pika të tjera muzikore Ra Faja prej Fiku, Çiftelia Eja etj., e shoqëruar nga orkestra e saj në përbërje të Abdel-Rhani Krija (percussion), Hands Ludemann (piano), Daniel Schroteler (daulle), Marc Leyman (saksofon), Vladimir Gica (klarinet) dhe Krischan Frehse (bass). Të pranishmit e shumtë ishin më tëpër se të fascionuar me interpretimin e Zarit. Vërtet nuk kam fjalë. Ishte diçka më e bukur që kam dëgjuar në kohën e fundit, shprehej pas koncertit Luani i shoqëruar nga e dashura e tij. E vetmja gjë që mungoj këtë natë ishte salla e duhur për një koncert të tillë, thoshte Zana, studente e muzikës. Zari, këngëtarte, producente dhe kompozitore e lindur në Tiranë, për më tepër se një dekadë të tërë jeton në Gjermani. Qysh në moshën 16- vjeçare është prezentuar profesionalisht në festivalet nacionale të RTSH. Ka të kryer Abituren dega Kanto në Liceun Artistik Jordan Misja në Tiranë ndërkaq në Gjermani në Konservatorin e Kölnit Musikhochschule është kurorëzuar me diplomën State Graduated Diplome Oper Singer. Gjatë kësaj kohe është soliste në projekte të ndryshme duke perfshirë këtu: Opera, Musical, Opereta dhe shumë prezantime recitale të formës koncertante me formacione Orkestrale, ËDR -Rundfunk Orchestra (West German Radio), orkestra e dhomës Dresden, ËDR TV, etj. Deri tash ka realizuar tetë albume me diverse stilesh muzikore Klasik-Jazz, Pop- Soul, dhe World Muzik, në të cilat nuk mund të lihen pa përmendur Co-produksionet me një sërë bande dhe artistë të mirënjohur internacional, midis tyre kitaristi i mirënjohur amerikan Mike Stern (L.A), superstari nga N.Y. City James Smith, yllin nga Londra John Cashmore, etj. Performanca e artistes dhe debutimet e saj kanë zënë vend në festivale dhe skena të ndryshme internacionale e prestigjioze midis tyre: Prezentimi i saj në Filarmoninë e Kölnit tek MusikTrionale Intern, Festivalin International Jazz Contest në Spanjë ku është shpërblyer me çmimin kryesor për persormimin femëror pastaj Festivali European Jazz Contest 22nd Getxo në Bilbao ku është shpërblyer me çmimin e parë, etj. 


--------------------------
marre nga Koha Ditore

----------


## Brari

gazeta Tema.
--------

Realizimi i inisiativës së saj për "Javën kulturore shqiptare", ku prezantohen artistë dhe intelektualë të shquar
Eda Zari, performanca e dinastisë së "Familjes Lela" 

Dhurata Hamzai



Fryma e re e gjeneratës së Eda Zarit është aq e nevojshme për një vend si Shqipëria. Kjo gjeneratë do të kthehet përsëri në atdhe. Dhe nuk ka munguar Eda Zari që ta bëjë këtë me punën e saj. Eda është ambasadore e kulturës shqiptare. Ndërkohë ka mjaft profesione që e lidhin me artin; është producente, kompozitore, shkruan vetë lirikat e këngëve të saj. Është soliste në realizimin e një sërë kollonash zanore të shumë filmave serialë televizivë

Një grup valltarësh dhe instrumentistësh të Ansamblit te Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore, mes të cilëve ishte dhe solisti i mirënjohur i këtij Ansambli Rexhep Çeliku veç mbresave të pashlyeshme që patën gjatë një turneje para dy javësh në Dyseldorf, do ta shtynin jo pa shkak bisedën tek instrumentistët e solistët e Grupit "Lela", ose e njohur ndryshe si "Familja Lela" nga Përmeti, që kanë ekzektuar në sallën Rotunde. Por fjala e tyre të çonte gjetiu, në magjinë që kish rrezatuar në skenë për dy orë rresht trashëgimtarja e tyre, këngëtarja e etno-jazz-it Eda Zari, e cila ka shërbyer ndërkohë si një kordinatore e javës së kulturës shqiptare në qytetin e Dyseldorfit. Ajo jeton në Gjermani duke mbajtur rreth vetes thesaret e kulturës sonë, i qëllon shpesh të hapë radion në stacionet e Gjermanisë dhe të dëgjojë pa pritur një klarinetë që i rrënqeth mishin, të pasuar nga një Jazz Sound, dhe më pas do të vijë një zë që asaj nuk do t'i besohet se është ajo vetë. Kështu ka ndritur shansi i saj. Një album i saj muzikor i dalë para një viti me titull "Statement" ka qenë një nga produktet komercialë muzikorë, që e futi Eda Zarin në "kurthin" e shout mediatik për publikun e huaj. Eda Zari do t'i përcillte këtij publiku të huaj dhe veshit të tyre, diçka krejt tjetër, një muzikë tipike shqiptare, por me tjetër profil. "Ekzotika e ritmeve dhe motiveve të marra nga thesari i pasur i polifonise shqiptare, duke patur si bazë "tapetin e Jazz-it", dhe duke u rrethuar nga modern- sounds, bëri që ky album të kishte sukses të tejdukshëm" tha Eda Zari për median në atë kohë. Me të vertetë ekzotika e muzikës shqiptare ka ngjallur kureshtje të gjithanshme, ndërsa Eda me profesionalizmin e saj, shkollimin, talentin dhe sekretet e interpretimit të trashëguara nga "Famija Lela" është bërë ndërkohë performanca e Dinastisë së muzikantëve të mirënjohur nga Përmeti, në të cilën janë edhe vëllezërit e nënës së saj. Eda Zari thotë për ta se "interpretimi i tyre me mjaft autenticitet, duke i dhënë patosin  dhe ngjyrat aq të dashura të motiveve të Jugut, për mua qe sikur shihja një ëndërr shekullore që po realizohej para syve dhe veshëve të mi. Kur dëgjoja zërin e magjishëm të Maestro Myslym Lelës dhe zërin karakteristik polifonik të Bilal Lelës si "Mora Rrugën për Janinë", nuk e mendoja se do të ishte hera e fundit që do të këndoja me ta".

Të dy dajat e Edës kanë ndërruar jetë... Ndërsa albumi i saj "Statement" e ka ngjitur Edën në vendet e para për muzikën Jazz në Francë, Austri, Gjermani, Danimarkë, Holandë, Zvicër si dhe në Angli. Tashmë ai i ka kaluar këto kufij dhe ka zënë vend në marketin e albumeve internacionale në Europë,  USA si dhe Afrikën e Veriut.  Por megjithatë një inteligjencë e tillë, si dhe fryma e re e gjeneratës së Eda Zarit është aq e nevojshme për një vend si Shqipëria.  Kjo gjeneratë do të kthehet përsëri në atdhe. Dhe nuk ka munguar Eda Zari që ta bëjë këtë me punën e saj. Eda është ambasadore e kulturës shqiptare. Ndërkohë ka mjaft profesione që e lidhin me artin; është producente, kompozitore, shkruan vetë lirikat e këngëve të saj. Është soliste në realizimin e një sërë kolonash zanore të shumë filmave serialë televizivë të stacioneve më prestigjioze gjermane (prezantuar WDR, RTL, ARTE) si dhe featuring singer e siglave publicitare të shumë firmave Imperium -Industriale (Benz Mercedes, Nivea, Seat -Mambo, Maybach, L´Orèal etj.).

Por  para dy javësh nga datat 9 -deri me 13 të muajit mars në Düsseldorf të Gjermanisë falë insiativës së saj u mbajt për herë të parë nga lloji dhe përmbajta e saj "Java Kulturore Shqiptare" ku Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët do të prezantonin kulturën e tyre. Ishte e ftuar ajka e intelektualëve shqiptarë, artisteve, shkrimtareve, piktoreve etj.. Hapja e Javës u bë me shkrimtarin më të mirënjohur, figurën më të nderuar të letërsisë dhe romanit shqiptar Ismail Kadarenë. Kjo ditë u pasua nga nata e filmit shqiptar, nga nata e reportazhit dhe disa show. Por jo pak interesante ishte nata finale e javes, e cila u mbyll me  koncertin spektakolar festiv, i cili u organizua në sallën prestigjoze  të Filharmonisë së Düsseldorfit -Tonhalle.

Sipas Eda Zarit Shqiperia i kishte "hapur portat e saj" per të gjithë ata që janë të interesuar ta njohin Shqipërinë më nga afër. Java Kulturore Shqiptare ka ngritur këtë herë urat midis dy kulturave të dy vendeve -Shqipëri -Gjermani, për t'u njohur dhe ardhur më afër në dialog më  të ngushtë me njëri-tjetrin. Java Shqiptare në Düsseldorf, i hapi publikut gjerman si dhe atij te ardhur nga vendet fqinje apo nga miqve dhe adhuruesve që ka Shqipëria në botë, dyert e kulturës shqiptare.

Zari e ka njohur suksesin në moshën 6 vjeçare

Artistja Eda Zari është me origjinë nga familja Lela e Përmetit. Në moshë fare të vogël e ndikuar nga tradita e kësaj krahine, ajo këndonte këngët tradicionale me një zë origjinal që ra shumë shpejt në sy të prindërve të saj. Në fillim ata e kanë marrë për dore dhe që në moshën 6 vjeç ajo del në skenë për herë të parë në një festival fëmijësh. Në moshën 16 vjeçare prezantohet si këngëtare profesioniste në festivalet kombëtare të RTSH, por fati i karrierës së saj prej më shumë se 14 vjetësh është zhvilluar në Gjermani, ku Eda Zari banon aktualisht. Në familjen e nënës kënga ka qenë traditë. Eda kishte prirje të shkëlqyera për muzikë. Duke qenë edhe vajzë e hijshme, ka punuar edhe si prezantuese në TVSH në bashkëpunim me regjisorët: L. Gjata, O. Mula etj.. Duke ndjekur pasionin e saj për muzikën ajo kreu studimet në degën Kanto në Liceun Artistik në Tiranë. Më pas filloi studimet në Konservator në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Tiranë. Por në fund të viteve '80 asaj i hiqet e drejta e studimit pasi familja  e saj ndëshkohet nga regjimi komunist. Megjithatë më pas Eda nuk heq dorë nga studimet. Pas lagimit nga Shqipëria pas '91-it ajo i vazhdon studimet në Gjermani në Konservatorin e Këlnit "Musikhochschule" Köln-Gjermani. Pasioni i saj për muzikën kurorëzohet me fitoren e Diplomës  në Shkollën e Lartë e Muzikës Operistike".

Menjëherë pas kësaj ajo përfshihet si soliste në Opera, Musical, Opereta dhe ndërkohë bën shumë prezantime recitale të formës koncertante me formacione Orkestrale, WDR -Rundfunk Orchestra (West German Radio), orkestra e dhomës Dresden, WDR TV, etj.. Gjatë kësaj kohe Eda Zari është mjaft e kërkuar për shumë aktivitete e projekte ndërkombëtare. Ajo tashmë ka realizuar tetë albume me stile të ndryshme muzikore Klasik-Jazz, Pop -Soul, dhe World Muzik, në të cilat nuk mund të lihen pa përmendur bashkë-produksionet me një sërë bandash dhe artistë te mirënjohur internacionalë, midis tyre kitaristi i mirënjohur amerikan Mike Stern (L.A.), superstar-i nga NY. City James Smith, musical star nga Londra John Cashmore, perkusionisti i shquar nga Persia Ramesh Shotam dhe stari i mirënjohur i gjeneratës, një nga  më virtuozët. Lista vazhdon...

Performanca e artistes dhe debutimet e saj kanë zënë vend në festivalet dhe skena e ndryshme internacionale e prestigjoze.



---------- Tema--------

----------


## nejse...

:buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje. Mendoj qe Eda Zari eshte nje nga kengetaret me interesante shqipt. Si eshte e mundur qe ne Shq eshte pothuajse e panjohur (megjithese eshte ambasadore zyrtare e kultures shqiptare ne bote), nderkohe qe mbizoteroje turlilloj kafshesh qe pellasin si te munden???




link

----------


## roza

mu per vete nuk me terheq fare stili i saj... nuk e di ndoshta e kam gabim po nuk me duket shum interesante. sforcohet dhe shtrengohet shum kur kendon dhe po me nji brim i bi...e njejta muzik, i njejti ritem nga fillimi ne fund te koncertit !

----------


## panama

> mu per vete nuk me terheq fare stili i saj... nuk e di ndoshta e kam gabim po nuk me duket shum interesante. sforcohet dhe shtrengohet shum kur kendon dhe po me nji brim i bi...e njejta muzik, i njejti ritem nga fillimi ne fund te koncertit !






eshte krejt e kunderta e asaj  qe thua.
nuk di nese e ka pare life.

tani del DVD e EDA Zarit -shih tek www.eda-zari.com
ne maj 2005

----------


## panama

mbajeni mend  kete rradhe Eda Zari duhet ete marri se s´ben pjese ne festivalin tone ne dhjetor.
ajo eshte kengetare me potencial  artistik, me prezence,  dhe rutine artistike ne skenat e medha internacionale te botes.
koncerti i fundit  qe kam nga Eda ishte ai ne Berlin (me 1600 shikues) me orkestren e filarmonise se Berlin + nje combo jazz band ) 
2 ore koncert.
publiku gjerman mbeti i mahnitur.
jo pa qellim , sepse kjo kengetare mbizoteron, shume stile vokale ( jazz klasik trance, soul ethnik - shqiptare, si dhe polifoni te mirefillte.) pa harruar prezencen skenike si dhe 
qe ajo drejton vete gjithe bandin , eshte kompozitore dhe flet 4 gjuhe.

isha do zoti ja thote truri te marri pjese ne fest.tvsh ne tirane .
info tek faqe e saj zyrtare:
www.eda-zari.com

----------


## panama

hej njerez,
kush e pa eda zarin tek  1 kafe me labin te dielen e kaluar
me 6 nentor 2005  tek tv 21 nepermjet satelitit dhe tek koncerti qe beri per femijet me lucemi ne prishtine tek tv rtk me 5 nentor 2005...
 kendoi life me nje big band jazz-i
bomb !
2 ore kembekryq , e ulur si kurre ndonje promimnent tjeter.
nje natyre shume unike, eshte artiste me krejt  c´ka i duhet nje artisti te skenes internaconale

----------


## panama

Urime te perzemerta per znj. Eda qe eshte prezantuesja me e denje e artit Shqiptar. 
Prap e vertetoi ne festivalin e Jazzit 06 ne  nentor ne Kopenhag.
o zot kur dalin ca qe pretendojne. o njerez permiresoheni shijen.
ngelem me po te njetet artiste qe sjane . dhe lem me njeane ata qe sduhet.

Zari nuk merr pjese ne festivalin e RTSH 05 .....
 dhe mire e ben...... ajo s´ka pse 
festivali eshte per kalamoj merr jahu merre me long se mishi u marru ne rtsh.

----------


## DamianDelia

Biografia dhe MP3 e Eda Zarit mund t'i gjeni ne kete faqe: http://www.rockshqip.com/eda-zari/

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8uUcS8a16M

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POvpSTcwWyk

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7U4I_szuH8

----------

